# [SOLVED] Problem Installing New HTC Evo 3D Rom Over Another



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Guys...


I wanted to install a more stable rom on my Evo 3D. The rom I wanted is called Synergy rom. Every time I try to install it dives me a abort error like this one...

( view pic )

If any one knows what's causing this...please help me out. 

Thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Problem Installing New HTC Evo 3D Rom Over Another*

Did you verify the MD5 before trying to install it? Sound like a corrupt download to me.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Coolfreak said:


> Did you verify the MD5 before trying to install it? Sound like a corrupt download to me.


Ya, I got it off htcevo3dhacks.com
I also downloaded it off other sites...I'm stumped, looking for answers.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Problem Installing New HTC Evo 3D Rom Over Another*

What version of CWM are you using?


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Coolfreak said:


> What version of CWM are you using?


5.0.2.0


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Problem Installing New HTC Evo 3D Rom Over Another*

Did you wipe all data, including the cache and the dalvik cache before trying to install the ROM?


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep, I'm going to try installing another rom. If that dosent work I might just start fresh.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Problem Installing New HTC Evo 3D Rom Over Another*

Sounds like an issue with the actual installation files, probably the updater-script.

I would try contacting the developer or just try a different ROM.

I highly doubt your phone is primary cause.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

I just tried this rom. Same error ...

http://htcevohacks.com/htc-evo-3d-custom-roms/ics-rom-for-rooted-htc-evo-3d-ics-deck-e3d/


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Problem Installing New HTC Evo 3D Rom Over Another*

Then I would try flashing an older version of CWM and trying it - if it still doesn't work, I would try flashing back to the latest version. Definitely sounds like an issue with CWM.

Is there another Recovery available for your phone? I know for the Thunderbolt, there is a new one that came out recently, a touch interface one - not sure if it's been ported over to the Evo yet or not.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Problem Installing New HTC Evo 3D Rom Over Another*



Coolfreak said:


> Then I would try flashing an older version of CWM and trying it - if it still doesn't work, I would try flashing back to the latest version. Definitely sounds like an issue with CWM.


Ya, i tried flashing down , didn't work. im going to contact the dev./creator to see if he can shine some light on this situation.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Problem Installing New HTC Evo 3D Rom Over Another*



Coolfreak said:


> Is there another Recovery available for your phone? I know for the Thunderbolt, there is a new one that came out recently, a touch interface one - not sure if it's been ported over to the Evo yet or not.


there is this...

TeamWin Projects - TWRP 2.0 | TeamWin

but its only for the evo CDMA not EVO 3D GSM version that i need it for


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hahaha, I laugh at my self for this one. 

The roms I was trying to install were not meant for my "model" phone.. CDMA & GSM. 

I have a GSM model and not a CDMA, I was trying to install a CDMA on a GSM. 

Wow I can't believe I could be that stupid...

Lol. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Problem Installing New HTC Evo 3D Rom Over Another*

Ah, I wasn't aware there were two different models of the Evo 3D!

Glad to hear you got it sorted though!


----------

